# A Lost Opportunity



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

This is kind of a silly thing to rant about, but I think I need to get it out of me.

A few days ago, I found an almost perfect-condition double unit critter nation on an online site, near my area. The price asked: $50 for everything.

The response from my parents: No.

I understand that most people who don't know much about rats have no idea what a "Critter Nation" is and think that even fifty dollars is a lot for just a rat cage. However, I was going to pay for it and I offered to pay my parents for even the gasoline needed to drive there!

Still: No.

I don't feel ready to get pet rats yet, and I won't get them until I feel responsible and committed, and the entire family is comfortable with the idea, but a cage is a different thing. I agree with my parents somewhat on not getting rats yet, however, just because a cage is a symbolic representation of rat ownership shouldn't justify that I'm not allowed to buy it.

It's really the money that's irritating me. I don't have an extra $200 on hand to spend, unless I work day and night scrubbing the tiles and windows of my house for a year or something like that. I'm thirteen. I don't have a lot of money. I really want a critter nation. I was presented with a lovely solution for my problems... and now, the answer is still "no."

Sorry, I really had to get that out of me, even though it's kind of childish to complain, especially considering I somewhat agree - once you get a rat cage, you just can't resist putting rats in it, right?

A perfect opportunity, now lost... it's not that common to find a double cn for only fifty dollars...


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

That sucks. I'm sorry.

It obviously wasn't meant to be... yet =)

It's not common to find a CN for that price. Personally, I'm a bit dubious. Perhaps there's a reason that this didn't work out.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

It definitely sucks, that's a great price for a DCN. I recently got one for $70 after looking for 2 years (of course right after I got it a DFN pops up in my area for $40!) and it really is a great cage. I will say if your only getting 2-4 rats then just a regular single critter nation is plenty of space - I didn't upgrade until i got 5 rats and when I had 4 girls living in a single they were quite happy. I got my single for around $120 new off amazon but you can often find them on sale for a great deal even new (I've seen them go for $85 new off certain sites during sales!)


----------

